# Will you help



## capsoda (Aug 15, 2009)

Just as always Disabled Vets get the axe. I did not vote for him and I am amazed at what this congress and president are doing right in front of us and still so many believe the are just and good and will saze them. They are going to try to make Disabled Vets pay for their health care. I can not work for a living. I can not sit in one place for more than a few minutes without pain meds. I can not walk any distance or lift what I want. I can only put one hand over my head and I can't work with the public. I suffer from Post Tramatic Stress Disorder and when I become stressed I don't show it untill I fall asleep. YOU WOULD NOT WANT TO HAVE MY DREAMES.

 Disabled Vets were told this health care BS would not affect us because we are on a government health plan. It is in the new HR bill that we have to sign up for the new program. You see, I don't get a choice I have to take what is given me. What happened to "You can keep your health care". Living off a VA pension and SS I will have to pay for my Tricare and be taxed on it too to help a bunch of lazy SOBs and illeagles.

 A friend sent me this and I have checked its validity. I am asking for every one of you to please help. I earned my benifits the hard way. No illegals or welfare recipents were there with me.




                     THE END OF TRICARE FOR LIFE

     To: All Military Retirees and Their Spouses/Surviving Spouses

             This is a "Heads Up" on a battle we are facing now and down the
 road with the new Administration. The Congressional Budget Office
 (CBO) has already drafted proposed legislation that would basically reduce
 our TRICARE for Life benefits to a system whereby we pay deductibles and
 co-pays up to $6,301 the first year for you and your spouse, with future
 years being indexed to increase with inflation.

     What can we do? The article below, obtained from an Air Force
 Association and written by BG Bob Clements, best describes what we can do.
 Please read it and check the links for CBO language and do what Bob
 says-Send this email to every Military Retiree you know and write and email
 your Congressman often.
 For
 those of you that might have voted for "Change", you should do it more than
 often!

     TRICARE FOR LIFE'S FUTURE.... TRICARE For Life was instituted to correct
 the broken promise that military retirees would receive free healthcare
 coverage for life and it covers the Medicare co-pay. Now a heavy assault has
 begun on Veterans'/Retirees' benefit to pay for other programs our President
 promised during the campaign. An it is a high priority of his
 administration. The one item of most interest to Retired Military is in
 Article 189. If approved by
     Congress the first assault wave would hit in 2011 and would hit hard. It
 would initiate cost sharing to require retirees to pay the first $525 of
 medical cost and 50% of the next $4,725 for a first year cost of $2,888 per
 person. It would be indexed to increase with inflation. A reason given for
 this action (for PR effect) is "overuse"
 by Retirees.

     For those of you who are covered by TFL you will want to pay attention
 (Below) to what BG Bob Clements has surfaced about the future of TFL.

     In any case, on page 189 of the Congressional Budget Office report, see
 the note below on how to get to that spot, there is a strong recommendation
 to eventually eliminate the program as it is too expensive. This is just
 another move to slight those of us who dedicated much of our adult lives to
 the defense of our country. I strongly recommend that you contact your
 elected officials and register your strong opposition to the elimination of
 the TFL program. Heads-up from BG Bob Clements, USAF Ret(P 38 Bob) The
 following has been added to the Congressional Budget Office Web Site
 www.cbo.gov/
 <http://www.cbo.gov/>  ://www.cbo.gov/
     blockedhttp://www.cbo.gov/ <http://www.cbo.gov/> http://www.cbo.gov/%20%
 <http://www.cbo.gov/%20%25>  http:/www.cbo.gov/ <http://www.cbo.gov/>
 <http://www.cbo.gov/%20%25%20http:/www.cbo.gov/>
     Budget, Options, Volume 1: Health Care
 (www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925>
     http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index9925>
 http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm? index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?%20index=9925>
 blockedhttp://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925>  )

     For those who have never opened one of these web sites from OMB :
             1. double click on the above URL
             2. click on PDF
             3. click on the binoculars
             4. do a search for TFL

     Now here it is folks and I will guarantee if you sit around on your
 behind and do nothing about it as they bring these options forward this
 coming year, you will lose one of the best healthcare benefits that the
 Medicare eligible retired
     military have. It is short of the promises made that we fought so hard
 for back in the late 90s and early 2000's but it is still the best
 healthcare program that anyone in the United States has, bar none.
 People who are professionals always look for the channel of least resistance
 when it comes to cutting money out of the Federal and DOD budget. I can tell
 you this straight on, military retirees are one of those channels of least
 resistance noted for sitting around, doing nothing, and waiting for ole Joe
 to do it for them.
 You
 had better wake up. Your medical benefits are prime target. If you lose
 them, you have nobody to blame but yourself. Let me repeat that ... you have
 nobody to blame but yourself.

     The way to secure your benefits, is to write to your members of Congress
 and to keep writing and writing and writing. ONCE IS NOT ENOUGH!! Keep
 repeating the above statement until you are blue in the face. Now I'm going
 to make one more statement to all of you younger people out there who are
 not yet eligible for TRICARE for Life. HEALTH CARE WILL EVENTUALLY BECOME
 THE DOMINATING FACTOR IN YOUR LIFE. Remember that . . . . it will impact you
 big time with the utmost in cruelty unless you are fortunate enough to die
 from a heart attack or get run over by a truck. The service organizations
 will put up a fight, but, they will need your help and can't do it by
 themselves. I hope this makes it clear as to what you can expect if you do
     nothing. To show you how stupid these professionals can be at times just
 read the data on the noted sites closely. You will see that in spite of the
 MTF's (Military Treatment Facility) need to get patients back to keep their
 doctors busy and the hospitals from going to clinic status, these people
 from OMB would employ a means to keep retirees from using MTF facilities by
 charging them a fee for services. How dumb can you get. Even if you are an
 Obama fan, and believe that change cometh, TFL option from OMB will not go
 away.
 They
 need the money they spend on you for other programs for people who produce
 nothing but votes to keep their boss in office. If you know of anyone who is
 Retired Military, please forward this on to them.
 Remember- TFL is an "Earned Benefit" that's been granted by a previous
 Congress. Classification:
 UNCLASSIFIED Caveats: FOUO.

     So even if you are not eligible for TFL, please write your congress
 person and tell them what you think about the idea of any fooling with these
 benefits that a lot of folks gave a lot of blood to earn, and not to have
 some one just go to Washington and take them away from us.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Warren. Thanks for the 'heads up' and thank you again for your service to our country.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Cap, too for your service, along with the others on this forum.  You are a real friend and I empathize with your physical pain.  You sure deserve all of your benefits.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

What did you expect from a coward ( I do not use this term lightly) who never served his country in uniform. Here's a marginally intelligent Marxist who rode the A-train to the highest office of the land playing on White folks collective, unfounded racial guilt. An unknown candidate with little experience politically, no disclosure of his political beliefs and virtually no history of his past. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. Guess who bought the proverbial Pig in the Poke?

 I can think of a few examples of 20th Century peoples signing on to the ragman because he/she appeals to our neurotic fixation for self-punishment/acceptance masturbation/salvation. As a disabled vet with a similar "anxiety" disorder, I empathize with you, Cap. I am virtually unable to afford private insurance because of my multiple injuries/diseases, etc. I rely exclusively on the Veterans Administration for regular treatment at no cost. Because of sleep disorders as you described, I'm best left to myself without a bunkmate.

 Goddammit! This amusement ride is just getting started! Expect the FNG's to sing the praise of the New Despot to the bitter end. I am just saddened that so many good people with a lick of intelligence left between their ears will pay the same price as the fools massed around their Brunette Messiah.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2009)

Like Cord says,you da man Cap []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2009)

> he wouldnt take the Oath of Office with his hand on anything but the Koran


 
 With all due respect that is total bull-o-nee.
 He took the oath on the historic Lincoln Bible. (that choice should tell you a bit about the man)
 http://blog.cleveland.com/nationworld_impact/2009/01/large_Lincoln-Bible-Barack-Obama-Jan20-09.jpg

 Excuse me for diverting your important thread Capsoda but if you let lies be repeated too often unquestioning people will start to believe them.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Does B.O. have Sipple syndrome?


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> With all due respect that is total bull-o-nee.
> He took the oath on the historic Lincoln Bible. *(that choice should tell you a bit about the man)*
> ...


 That only tells me that he took advantage of another photo op so that he could lie to the American people.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2009)

At least we can agree it wasnt the Koran.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 15, 2009)

> The healthcare system is broken, no argument there. Clinton tried to do something but the republican run Congress shot it down. For eight years this GOP nation had an oppertunity to do something about it and just let it slide. They did nothing about the mounting medicare debt which is projected to reach $32.4 trillion (with a T) by 2012.


 
 Clinton had two years 1992-1994 of a Democrat controlled congress and did not pass his health care plan, not republican controlled.  America was so afraid of Clinton and the rest of the Dems the unthinkable happened.  Republicans were voted in by droves because in large part of the Clinton Health care nightmare.

 Medicare shortfall of  32.4 trillion by 2012 is off by about 32 trillion.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah, a nice political debate is brewing here, I see. I have always loved politics and history since I was born. I must admit that I am a die-hard right-winger, much unlike 99% of my peers. But with the way I was raised, that's not unusual. I grew up listening to Rush Limbaugh and Michael Savage from when I was 3 years old to today. I still listen to them. As for this health care fiasco, I don't see how any clear thinking individual could support it. Yes, we acknowledge that our health care system isn't perfect. But it's a lot better than anywhere else in the world. After all, if government-run health care is as great as people think it is, then why isn't my ailing Senator, Ted Kennedy, flying down to Havana for his cancer treatments? 
 As for our illegitimate President, his swearing in on the Lincoln Bible was one of the stupidest stunts I've ever seen. Most Americans don't know much about anything these days, and they probably thought that was the greatest thing ever. But for us rational thinkers, we know that Lincoln was NOT an abolitionist. He didn't care either way about slavery, he just wanted to preserve the Union, as did most Northern troops and generals. Make no mistake about it, they were fighting to unite the country. They couldn't have cared less about the slaves. Oh, and by the way, Lincoln was a Republican. Democrats always seem to "forget" that fact.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

You don't think like a veteran. Then again, maybe you served with a Warsaw Pact Country.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 15, 2009)

Why on earth would I serve in a Warsaw Pact military!? I never claimed to be a veteran, either, because I'm not. I am however, joining the military after graduating high school.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2009)

So we all agree Obama was not sworn in on the Koran? I think thats a start at accepting the truth. One step at a time.[]


----------



## Alexander (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly! My point was that Kennedy never went to Havana. I was trying to say that he says one thing (supporting "reform") and does another (using American doctors). And to be honest, NO, I don't listen to everything Rush says but on a majority of issues he is correct. And you are right about his drug use. He's a hypocrite for using drugs but I still think that he's right on some things. I like Michael Savage much better, but I know he is hated by a LOT of people.
 As for health care, I don't think I used the right words. I absolutely support better health care for veterans. I think we should give them everything they could possibly need. I just don't think that the government should have a role in civilian health care.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't slam bloated drug addicts, Lobey. In so doing you are denegrating millions upon millions of obese, drugged up U.S.S.A (United Socialist States of America) citizens not to mention virtually all of our elected representatives both sides of the isle. The whole Kennedy clan serves as poster children for corruption going back to Papa Joe's racketeering days. What scrofulous scofflaws and a model of mediocrity for utopian thinkers.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Anarchists wrote the book on truth, didn't they?


----------



## Alexander (Aug 15, 2009)

hey cordilleran, why do you think I would support the Warsaw Pact?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Why does Cordilleran come on here?  I don't recall him talking bottles since... I don't recall.[8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 15, 2009)

Since never.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 15, 2009)

Why thank there Mr. Loby, wait till I get this thing straightened out. I don't have the smarts or the patintence to get it. I hate highjacking this, but that aint Skynyrd and has'nt been since 77. This is Skynyrd   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPWpbatJsZU


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

WELL CAP I WILL WRITE MY REPUBLICAN SENATORS AND CONGRESSMAN. MAYBE IT WILL HELP. WHEN I TRIED TO GET HELP THOUGH THEY SAID IN THE WASINGTON STAFF"WE ONLY DEAL WITH LEGISLATIVE ISSUES CALL YOUR LOCAL. CALLED LOCAL AND THEY SAID "WHAT DO YOU WANT US TO DO'?IN A SMART ASS WAY! I THINK PEOPLE ARE GOING INSANE WITH THE TALK I HEAR! WHEN A REP. IS IN OFFICE MANY SAY THEY CAN DO NO WRONG,THEN A DEM.GETS IN AND SOME SAY THEY CAN DO NO WRONG! BUT PEOPLE ARE LISTENING AND REPEATING SOME OF THE CRAZIEST CRAP I HAVE EVER HEARD. IF IT KEEPS GOING IT WILL END WITH US IN ANOTHER CIVIL WAR. SOCIALISM IS THE NEW "BUZZ" WORD. BUT SOLDERS GETTING ANY THING BESIDES GETTING TO BE PROUD TO FIGHT FOR OUR COUNTRY IS A FORM OF SOCILISM! PLEASE DON'T MIS UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM SAYING! I THINK PEOPLE THAT HAVE SERVED OUR COUNTRY SHOULD BE TAKEN CARE OF FOR THE REST OF THEIR  LIFE,BUT.....SOCILISM IS SOCILISM! MEDICARE=SOCIALISM! SS=SOCIALISM,MEDICADE=SOCIALISM,FOOD STAMPS=SOCIALISM,GOBS OF MONEY TO COPERATIONS=CORPERATE SOCILISM! NOW EITHER SOCIALISM IS WRONG OR IT AIN'T! CAN'T PICK AND CHOOSE! WE ARE THE ONLY INDUSTRAILIZED NATION ON EARTH WITHOUT HEALTH CARE FOR ALL!!!!INSPITE OF WHAT GLENN BECK OR RUSH OR ANYONE SAYS IT DOES WORK AND WORKS WELL IN COUNTRIES!! CAP I LOVE YOU!! WITH ALL MY BEING AND I AM AS PISSED AT THIS AS ANYBODY,BUT I ALSO AM TIRED OF HURTING,NOW I DID NOT FIGHT OR WAS EVER IN THE MILITARY AND THINK ,BECAUSE YOU DID YOU SHOULD COME FIRST,BUT I GET SO DAMN TIRED OF PEOPLE CRYING THEY EYES OUT BOUT A HURT DOG AND I AM THOUGHT OF LESS THEN THAT DAMN SICK DOG! AND IT IS AGAINST THE LAW TO EVEN PUT MY ASS TO SLEEP AND PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY! JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Aug 15, 2009)

I hate to get off topic here - but yes Warren, I support veterans and health care for veterans.  Thanks for posting the links and I will take advantage of them...Ron


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

WAS RONNIE VAN ZANT IN NAM? WHY NOT? WAS TOBY KIETH IN THE MILITARY? WHY NOT. HEY IF I WAS GUNG HO MILITARY/WAR MY ASS WOULDA BEEN THERE! I ,EVEN THOUGH AGAINST THE VIETNAM WAR WAS WILLING TO GO! ON MY PAPERS IT SAID "WILL YOU GO OUTSIDE THE U. S.? I SIGNED YES! GEORGE BUSH'S WAS BLACKED OUT THERE! WHY? CAUSE HE SAID NO? WHY ARE SO MANY GUNGHO MILITARY/WAR PEOPLE NEVER IN THE MILITARY??????? OH SAY CAN YOU SEE.....PAST THE RED,WHITE AND BLUE BULLSHIT?  WE STILL IN IRAQ! WE STILL IN AFGANISTAN WERE ON THE SIDES OF THE RODETHERE ARE STILL RUSTING SOVEIT TANKS,BUT WE AS A NATION ALWAYS THINK WE CAN WHIP ANYONES BUTT! BLIND PRIDE,NOT LOVE OF EACH OTHER! WE FIGHT ON HERE,BUT WE STILL ALL AMERICANS AIN'T WE? AIN'T WE? WE CAN NOT BOLM A COUNTRY BACK INTO THE CAVE MEN TIMES WHEN THEY ALREADY THERE! BRING OUR SOLDERS HOME AND WHEN THEY TRY TO COME HERE INSTEAD OF US THERE WE CAN ALL KICK THEY BUTTS TOGETHER!  THEY CANNOT GET HERE!  SO WE GO INTO THEY WEB LIKE SO MANY BEFORE ALL THE WAY FROM ALEXANDER THE GREAT AND ALL GOT THEY BUTT KICKED! HEY LET EM BRING IT TO THE HOME TEAM IF THEY CAN,INSTEAD OF FIGHTING THEM GURILLA WAR STYLE WHERE THEY KNOW THEIR TURF! I SAY LETS KEEP OUR HEADS,LOVE EACH OTHER, AND PRAY! A SPLIT BETWEEN US IS A WIN! GUESS FOR WHO? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I hate to get off topic here - but yes Warren, I support veterans and health care for veterans.Â  Thanks for posting the links and I will take advantage of them...Ron


 YOU ARE NOT OFF TOPIC! I WILL WRITE TO MY WORTHLESS CONGRESSMEN AGAIN,BUT GOOD LUCK,IF IT AIN'T MONEY FOR THEM IT AIN'T ON THEIR AGENDA! JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

No you, Alexander. I haven't figured you out yet.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

I participate in the forum because I love ya, RedGinger. Diversity counts, remember? I am about as diverse a person as you'll ever meet up with.

 As for bottle Talk, Osia, I can't freely discuss such issues publically as I am on a government monitor list.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> As for bottle Talk,XXXX, I can't freely discuss such issues publicly as I am on a government monitor list.


 
 When they finally run you downtown...don't breathe a word about this forum.. I have left some very embarrassing revelations about myself here... please, don't tell them!! I... insist...


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

STEVE: I ONLY ASKED WHY WAS RONNIE VAN ZANT NOT IN VIETNAM? HE WAS THE PERFECT AGE. I WAS TRYING TO SAY SEEMS LIKE LOTS OF PEOPLE THAT ARE FOR MILITARY/WAR LOVE TO GLAD HAND OUR SOLDERS,BUT DON'T GO JOIN UP AND FIGHT THEMSELVES! AS I SAID I WAS AGAINST THE WAR IN VIETNAM WAR ,BUT WAS WILLING TO GO! PRETTY EASY TO BE A RICH ZANT AND GIVE MONEY WHAT EVER,ALL I AM TRYING REAL HARD TO GET ACROSS HOW COME SO MANY THAT DIG WAR/MILITARY DON'T JOIN UP! HELL I WILL WRITE A SONG TONIGHT IF THAT HELPS ANY BODY! SEEMS THOUGH LIKE IN CAPS CASE AND OTHERS EVERY BODY SPECIALLY THE REPUBLICANS LOVE YA GOING ,BUT TO HELL WITH YOU COMING BACK AND IT AIN'T ALL OBAMA. HELL HE AIN'T RUINED THIS COUNTRY IN 6 MONTHS! BUT TO HEAR PEOPLE TALK HE HAS! DAMN WHY CAN'T PEOPLE BE FAIR FOR ONCE AND QUIT SAYING IT IS ALWAYS THE SIDE THAT A PERSON PARTICULLARLY LIKES IS GREAT AND THE OTHER SIDE IS ALL WRONG? LIKE THE OLD BUFFALO SPRINFIELD SONG GOES"PEOPLE SINGING AND CARRING SIGNS ,MOSTLY SAY HOORAY FOR OUR SIDE,PEOPLE STOP HEY WHATS THAT SOUND EVERYBODY LOOK WHATS GOING DOWN"! I AM TRYING TO SAY "LETS GET TOGETHER AND HELP,STARTING WITH CAP! WRITE YOUR CONGRESSFREAKS! AS I SAID I HAVE CALLED ,WROTE MINE ,IF IT AIN'T IN THEIR INTERST GOOD LUCK!! LETS PRAY!!!GOD IS BIGGER THEN A COUNTRY,A GOVERNMENT, ANY THING! DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE PRAYER!!! I GOT NO MORE TO SAY! I AIN'T STUDYING WAR NO MORE ON THIS FORUM! THATS ALL FOLKS! MAKE LOVE NOT.............................................................................................................WWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR! THANK YOU,GOD BLESS YALL,I AM GOING TIP TOEING THROUGH THE TULIPS WITH NINA! LOVE JAMIE  4


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

> love their God (Jamie)


 DID THEY PERSONALLY TELL YOU THIS? I PRAY SO! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? YOU CAN ACTUALLY LOVE GOD AND HATE WAR! REALLY![] NOW CHILL! GOD IS STILL IN CONTROL AND HE LOVES ME AS MUCH AS THE ZANT FAMILY,THOUGH TO YOU I CAN NEVER LIVE UP TO WHAT EVER YOU THINK THEY ARE! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

I will help, Cap.


----------



## glass man (Aug 16, 2009)

STEVE:I CAN PRAY! AS I SAID DON'T UNDERESTIMATE PRAYER![COURSE YOU ARE RIGHT YOU SHOULD DO WHAT YOU CAN IN ANY WAY YOU CAN! I AM THANKFUL THAT THE BAND KNOWS THE LORD! SURE YOU CAN HAVE A RIGHT TO SAY YOUR VEIW EVEN IF YOU AIN'T EVER BEEN IN THE MILITARY/WAR! I JUST THINK THOSE THAT HAVE BEEN IN THE WAR /MILITARY KNOW FAR MORE ABOUT IT THEN I COULD EVER KNOW OR WANT TOO! AS I HAVE SAID MANY TIMES MY GREAT POP FOUGHT ALL THROUGH WW2 AND HE TOLD ME HIS STORIES ALL MY LIFE RIGHT UP UNTIL HE DIED! BUT THERE IS NO WAY I COULD UNDERSTAND THE SMELLS,SOUNDS,DYING,ETC,NO MATTER HOW MUCH DAD TOLD ME. I LOVE YOU STEVE AND AM FOR YOU MAN ,NOT AGAINST YOU IN ANY WAY,EXCEPT WE DON'T SEE EYE TO EYE ON EVERY THING. I NEVER HAVE WITH ANYBODY! BUT I CAN LOVE YOU AND TRY TO UNDERSTAND. [&:] PEACE MAN ,THIS IS THE 40TH ANNERVERSARY OF WOODSTOCK! IT AIN'T HOLY OR NOTHING ,BUT MUSIC WISE IT MEANS ALOT TO ME AND I WAS A TEEN THEN,YOU KNOW I GUESS SOMETHING LIKE THAT ,WHEN IT HAPPENS IN YOUR YOUTH STICKS WITH YOU! SO I WILL TRY TO MOVE WITH YOU WHICH EVER WAY I NEED TOO AS YOU MEAN MORE THEN AN IDEALOGY TO ME! JESUS IS ALL AND THE ANSWER! LIKE THE BEATLES SAID SO LONG AGO"ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE"! SIMPLE ,BUT TRUE!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

> I WILL TRY TO MOVE WITH YOU WHICH EVER WAY I NEED TOO AS YOU MEAN MORE THEN AN IDEALOGY TO ME!


 
 you just blurted out the coolest thought of the day for me.. thank you, Jamie! Peace!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

Now your thinking------your opinon(s) are important here----just check your facts a little better----i for one enjoy your comments-----[]---we all get our facts Wrong at times[]--------------------------------------Fred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

> I had a nice lengthy and well explained response to Lobeycat and Guntherhess but I was timed out.Next time Ill print before I post.


 
 ..if you've taken a while to compose, just select and copy the text before hitting OK... if it times out, just paste it in next time..


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2009)

hey cap i love ya brother ill do my part!!     mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2009)

> I had a nice lengthy and well explained response


 
 You dont need to respond to me. I am not arguing with anyone in particular. I am just trying to point out that both the far right and the far left have agendas and are willing to say anything to promote thier causes. You can be assured your best interests are not thier primary concern. Some deceptions are easy to verify like the Koran myth. Others are more difficult to see through. Always be sceptical and question what you hear. The most dangerous lies come from the people who you think are on your side and tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

THOUGHT I HAD SOMETHING MORE TO SAYYYY![&:] JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WAS RONNIE VAN ZANT IN NAM? WHY NOT? WAS TOBY KIETH IN THE MILITARY? WHY NOT. HEY IF I WAS GUNG HO MILITARY/WAR MY ASS WOULDA BEEN THERE! I ,EVEN THOUGH AGAINST THE VIETNAM WAR WAS WILLING TO GO! ON MY PAPERS IT SAID "WILL YOU GO OUTSIDE THE U. S.? I SIGNED YES! GEORGE BUSH'S WAS BLACKED OUT THERE! WHY? CAUSE HE SAID NO? WHY ARE SO MANY GUNGHO MILITARY/WAR PEOPLE NEVER IN THE MILITARY??????? OH SAY CAN YOU SEE.....PAST THE RED,WHITE AND BLUE BULLSHIT?  WE STILL IN IRAQ! WE STILL IN AFGANISTAN WERE ON THE SIDES OF THE RODETHERE ARE STILL RUSTING SOVEIT TANKS,BUT WE AS A NATION ALWAYS THINK WE CAN WHIP ANYONES BUTT! BLIND PRIDE,NOT LOVE OF EACH OTHER! WE FIGHT ON HERE,BUT WE STILL ALL AMERICANS AIN'T WE? AIN'T WE? WE CAN NOT BOLM A COUNTRY BACK INTO THE CAVE MEN TIMES WHEN THEY ALREADY THERE! BRING OUR SOLDERS HOME AND WHEN THEY TRY TO COME HERE INSTEAD OF US THERE WE CAN ALL KICK THEY BUTTS TOGETHER!  THEY CANNOT GET HERE!  SO WE GO INTO THEY WEB LIKE SO MANY BEFORE ALL THE WAY FROM ALEXANDER THE GREAT AND ALL GOT THEY BUTT KICKED! HEY LET EM BRING IT TO THE HOME TEAM IF THEY CAN,INSTEAD OF FIGHTING THEM GURILLA WAR STYLE WHERE THEY KNOW THEIR TURF! I SAY LETS KEEP OUR HEADS,LOVE EACH OTHER, AND PRAY! A SPLIT BETWEEN US IS A WIN! GUESS FOR WHO? JAMIE





> RONNIE VAN ZANT IN NAM? WHY NOT? WAS TOBY KIETH IN THE MILITARY


 
 Toby Keith serves our country in other ways.  He has been over to iraq and afghanastan and has entertained the troops over there, which believe it or not is invaluable.  Don't know about Ronnie but I can say that Skynard is still a hard rocking southern, "American" band, I saw them two years ago and it was a great concert.  Vicious Cycle is one of their best albums.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 17, 2009)

Meanwhile in the wilds of Georgia the progressive thinking goes like this.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=392973


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

[] FROM GA.! WOW! IT IS TOUGH WHEN PEOPLE DON'T WANT POOR PEOPLE TREATED AND YET DEMAND THEY STAY ALIVE??!![:-] RONNIE VAN ZANT WAS LIVING WITH THE "HIPPIES" UP ON THE STRIP IN OLE ATL. IN THE LATE 60S EARLY 70S. HE WAS A FREE BIRD MAN,HE DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GO TO NO RICE PATTY PLACES! HE DID HIS BIT WITH JUST THAT ONE SONG DIDN'T HE? NOW OLE BLACK CROW SINGER SAID "RONNIE WAS NOTHING ,BUT A REDNECK"! WHO NEEDS OLE BLACK CROW SINGER AROUND ANY HOW! HEY TEACHER I KNOW ! IKNOW! WHAT THE HELL YOU KNOW SMART BOY?[] I KNOW HOW GREG ALMOND STAYED,STAYED AWAY,STAYED AWAY FROM VIETNAM AND GET TO STAY IN GOOGD OLE MACON GA.! WELL HOW DID HE DO THIS SMART ASS BOY? WELL TEACH THEY HAD A PARTY! NOW SMART BOY HOW DID A PARTY KEEP OLE BLOND BLUES BOY OUTTA NAM. THEY WAS PARTIES ALWAYS GOING ON SOME WHERE BACK THEN! YEAH ,BUT THIS PARTY WAS A "FOOT SHOOTING"PARTY! RIGHT ! WHEN GREGORY GOT HIS NAMMIE DRAFT NOTICE HE WAS NOT LIKE THE DAMN OLE DRAFT DOGERS,HE DID NOT BURN THAT DRAFT NOTICE,NO SIR.HIS GREAT BLUES PLAYING BROTHER DUANNE CIDED WAY TO KEEP BABY BRO. FROM THE LITTLE PEOPE WHO HAD GOODER GUNS THEN DUANNE DID "SAID DON'T FEAR WE GONNA HAVE US A GOOD OLE FOOT SHOOTING PARTY,WITH GLEE GOOD BRO.DRAYNIE DREW A BULLS EYE ON ONE OF GREG'S MOCCASON SHOE [VERY POPULAR FOOT WARE WAY BACK IN THEM OLE DAYS,AS WAS THEY FURTHER BACK,BUT THAT IS A HISTORY SHOOTING TIME FOR ANOTHER DAY!] WELL THE IDEA WAS TO HAVE A PARTY,AND WHEN THE MOOD WAS JUST RIGHT OLE GREG WAS TO SHOOT THE CAREFULLY PLACED BULLS EYE ON HIM FOOT PLACED THERE BY THE EVER LOVING BRO.THAT AS LITTLE DAMAGE AS POSSIBE TO FOOTY WOULD BE DONE! WELL GREG BEING THE PARTY POOPER HE CAN BE STARTING GETTING A "COLD FOOT" BIG BRO. SAID "OLE HELL NO GREG,YOU AIN'T GONNA MESS UP OUR FOOT SHOOTING PARTY". GREG HAD TO LISTEN TO BIG BRO. CAUSE HE WAS THE BEST BLUES PLAYER AROUND! SO AT THE RIGHT TIME ,THEY CALLED THE ABULACE TO START COMING! AFTER A LITTLE BIT,WHEN IT WAS FIGURED THE ABULANCE WAS BOUT TO GET THERE OLD GREG DID NOT LET THE PARTIERS DOWN![ALRIGHT!![]] HE DID THE DEED! COURSE AT THE HOSPITAL THE DOC.WAS A LITTLE MORE THEN DUBIOUS BOUT THIS BEING A CLEANING THE GUN SHOOTING THE FOOT ACCIDENT,NOT CAUSE OF GREGIRIES LONG HIPPIE HAIR ,BUT CAUSE THE DUMNASS WAS SITTING THERE WITH A BULLS EYE ON HIM MOCCANSIN![][] THAT IS THE STORY OF HOW ONE "ALLMAN"  STAYED AWAY FROM NAM! LATER I AM SURE GREG PLAYED FOR SOME SOILDERS AT WARNER ROBBINS DOING THIS COUNTRY PROUD!!![]   JAMIE YOU STAY AFTER CLASS AND WRITE "I HATE HIPPIES" 50,000 TIMES,AGAIN!![&o]


----------



## Alexander (Aug 17, 2009)

If Lincoln was an abolitionist, then why did William Lloyd Garrison, a well-known abolitionist, say that Lincoln "had not a drop of anti-slavery blood                in his veins"?


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

> William Lloyd Garrison


  WAS THIS THE MAN THAT SIGNED THE "EMANCIPATION PROCLAMATION?" CAN'T REMEMBER HIM IN HISTORY. WILL LOOK HIM UP. JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Aug 17, 2009)

Hadn't had a chance to check in much lately. It has been pen to the paper/finger to the keys kind of weekend. Lincoln had slaves. One of his favorites was a house girl who cleaned for him in the Whitehouse. She singlehandedly turned the tide of war in the Union's favor when she humpfed several general's, including Grant, plans for an upcomming battle. Remarkes were made to Lincoln about her rudeness and that if she could do better she should show them. She did, until the war was over.

 As far as government run health care, it was a sham from the begining. There will never be a politician who will be able to understand the needs of the people as far as healthcare untill they are on the same program as everyone else. How any grow man or woman can believe that a politician is going to help them is far beyond my grasp. They are not helping anyone but themselves. Sure a little display here and a little show there but keep your eye on them.

 Lobey one commented that I should know that in business you have to spend money to make money and that is true but our government is not a business. They are spending money they don't have and printing money that has no value. You can argue sides all you want all the way back to the Civil War but it doesn't matter today because nether side is on the side of the People of the United States of America. Take a good look at the slime we have put into office. Check their records. They are not going to help you. Look at what happened in the town hall meetings so far. PEOPLE are pissed. Not republicans. Not democrats. Not independance. AMERICANS. If petty grievances mattered at all right now Americans would not be united on one front.

 The fact is not many people want to have government run healthcare except those who expect a free ride in the first place. I do not want to provide 11 million illegals with free healthcare. Nor do I want to provide free anything for natural born dead beats. I don't want the government telling me they will handle something that should be handled by churches and charities. I want the government to stay the hell out of my business. I gave at the office.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who has sent letters, emails or made phone calls to their representatives. I spent most of the last 4 days doing just that plus calling, visiting and emailing friends. Paying twice what I get in a month each year and being taxed on top of that is something I can't.....


 I don't know how many of you watched the shift in direction today on TV. Obama suddenly LOVES the veterans and military of this country. He told many good things that he was going to assure concerning veterans and military personel. If he keeps his word it will be the greatest strides to improve the health and welfare of vets and military personel and upgrade the military since Reagan. He bashed congress pretty bad in his speach so I don't think he will be able to get this passed anymore than his health plan because he knows congress is already planning to rape us.


*Obama  08/17/09

 "And since there's been so much misinformation out there about health insurance reform, let me say this: One thing that reform won't change is veterans' health care. No one is going to take away your benefits. That is the plain and simple truth."*

 He is going to let congress tax it away insteadâ€¦..


                     THE END OF TRICARE FOR LIFE

     To: All Military Retirees and Their Spouses/Surviving Spouses

             This is a "Heads Up" on a battle we are facing now and down the
 road with the new Administration. The Congressional Budget Office
 (CBO) has already drafted proposed legislation that would basically reduce
 our TRICARE for Life benefits to a system whereby we pay deductibles and
 co-pays up to $6,301 the first year for you and your spouse, with future
 years being indexed to increase with inflation.

     What can we do? The article below, obtained from an Air Force
 Association and written by BG Bob Clements, best describes what we can do.
 Please read it and check the links for CBO language and do what Bob
 says-Send this email to every Military Retiree you know and write and email
 your Congressman often.
 For
 those of you that might have voted for "Change", you should do it more than
 often!

     TRICARE FOR LIFE'S FUTURE.... TRICARE For Life was instituted to correct
 the broken promise that military retirees would receive free healthcare
 coverage for life and it covers the Medicare co-pay. Now a heavy assault has
 begun on Veterans'/Retirees' benefit to pay for other programs our President
 promised during the campaign. An it is a high priority of his
 administration. The one item of most interest to Retired Military is in
 Article 189. If approved by
     Congress the first assault wave would hit in 2011 and would hit hard. It
 would initiate cost sharing to require retirees to pay the first $525 of
 medical cost and 50% of the next $4,725 for a first year cost of $2,888 per
 person. It would be indexed to increase with inflation. A reason given for
 this action (for PR effect) is "overuse"
 by Retirees.

     For those of you who are covered by TFL you will want to pay attention
 (Below) to what BG Bob Clements has surfaced about the future of TFL.

     In any case, on page 189 of the Congressional Budget Office report, see
 the note below on how to get to that spot, there is a strong recommendation
 to eventually eliminate the program as it is too expensive. This is just
 another move to slight those of us who dedicated much of our adult lives to
 the defense of our country. I strongly recommend that you contact your
 elected officials and register your strong opposition to the elimination of
 the TFL program. Heads-up from BG Bob Clements, USAF Ret(P 38 Bob) The
 following has been added to the Congressional Budget Office Web Site
 www.cbo.gov/
 <http://www.cbo.gov/>  ://www.cbo.gov/
     blockedhttp://www.cbo.gov/ <http://www.cbo.gov/> http://www.cbo.gov/%20%
 <http://www.cbo.gov/%20%25>  http:/www.cbo.gov/ <http://www.cbo.gov/>
 <http://www.cbo.gov/%20%25%20http:/www.cbo.gov/>
     Budget, Options, Volume 1: Health Care
 (www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925>
     http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index9925>
 http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm? index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?%20index=9925>
 blockedhttp://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925
 <http://www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925>  )

     For those who have never opened one of these web sites from OMB :
             1. double click on the above URL
             2. click on PDF
             3. click on the binoculars
             4. do a search for TFL

     Now here it is folks and I will guarantee if you sit around on your
 behind and do nothing about it as they bring these options forward this
 coming year, you will lose one of the best healthcare benefits that the
 Medicare eligible retired
     military have. It is short of the promises made that we fought so hard
 for back in the late 90s and early 2000's but it is still the best
 healthcare program that anyone in the United States has, bar none.
 People who are professionals always look for the channel of least resistance
 when it comes to cutting money out of the Federal and DOD budget. I can tell
 you this straight on, military retirees are one of those channels of least
 resistance noted for sitting around, doing nothing, and waiting for ole Joe
 to do it for them.
 You
 had better wake up. Your medical benefits are prime target. If you lose
 them, you have nobody to blame but yourself. Let me repeat that ... you have
 nobody to blame but yourself.

     The way to secure your benefits, is to write to your members of Congress
 and to keep writing and writing and writing. ONCE IS NOT ENOUGH!! Keep
 repeating the above statement until you are blue in the face. Now I'm going
 to make one more statement to all of you younger people out there who are
 not yet eligible for TRICARE for Life. HEALTH CARE WILL EVENTUALLY BECOME
 THE DOMINATING FACTOR IN YOUR LIFE. Remember that . . . . it will impact you
 big time with the utmost in cruelty unless you are fortunate enough to die
 from a heart attack or get run over by a truck. The service organizations
 will put up a fight, but, they will need your help and can't do it by
 themselves. I hope this makes it clear as to what you can expect if you do
     nothing. To show you how stupid these professionals can be at times just
 read the data on the noted sites closely. You will see that in spite of the
 MTF's (Military Treatment Facility) need to get patients back to keep their
 doctors busy and the hospitals from going to clinic status, these people
 from OMB would employ a means to keep retirees from using MTF facilities by
 charging them a fee for services. How dumb can you get. Even if you are an
 Obama fan, and believe that change cometh, TFL option from OMB will not go
 away.
 They
 need the money they spend on you for other programs for people who produce
 nothing but votes to keep their boss in office. If you know of anyone who is
 Retired Military, please forward this on to them.
 Remember- TFL is an "Earned Benefit" that's been granted by a previous
 Congress. Classification:
 UNCLASSIFIED Caveats: FOUO.

     So even if you are not eligible for TFL, please write your congress
 person and tell them what you think about the idea of any fooling with these
 benefits that a lot of folks gave a lot of blood to earn, and not to have
 some one just go to Washington and take them away from us.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

Cap----I'll do my part----------------------------------Fred.


----------

